# PC to A/V amp digital or analogue?



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have just got a yamaha dsp a5 amp, and am just wondering which way to connect it to my pc. 

1. optical from pc to amp, knowing optical is only 2 channel output. 

Or

2. analogue to amp using the 3 analogue outputs But this way bypasses the probably better processor in the amp as the inputs are for a external decoder.

3. Send a 2 channel output to the amp with the front l/r analogue output and let the amps nice processor up-mix it.

Which is the best way?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

optical. 2 channel is all you need


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 5 speakers though will they all work with a optical output to the amp?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Depends on the sound card. ASUS Xonar cards, yes.

Personally, I'd connect analogue 5.1 AND digital. Usse Digi for music and such, analogue for games and other 5.1 stuff.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2011)

they should.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm using on-board, but i think i might get a asus xonar dx pci-e if that will make it better.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Most onboard solutions only output 2-channel in PCM mode.

The Xonar cards can encode standard 5.1 audio into Dolby, DTS, or 5.1 LPCM.

However, at the same time, some onboard solutions have dolby or DTS encoding, so it's best to see what your board can do, and then decide what's the best course of action for you.

I'd try both analogue and digital, see what you like best, and go from there. Myself, I use both analogue and digital, like I mentioned above.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

My onboard is realtek alc892, i will have to look and see what exactly it can do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2011)

Weird little problem

If i plug the sub/center lead into the 6ch input on the amp, then the sub output from the amp to my sub, it does not work. 

But if i plug the sub lead from the back of the pc directly to the sub it works. 

Any idea why that is.

I have set the center and rear speakers to small ala amps instructions, but still its the same.

The problem is, if the lead goes direct to the sub, the volume control on the amp does not control the volume of the sub like it does with the other 5 speakers.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 11, 2011)

tigger said:


> I have just got a yamaha dsp a5 amp, and am just wondering which way to connect it to my pc.
> 
> 1. optical from pc to amp, knowing optical is only 2 channel output.



Optical can do 5.1 compressed i.e. Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 



tigger said:


> 3. Send a 2 channel output to the amp with the front l/r analogue output and let the amps nice processor up-mix it.
> 
> Which is the best way?



But you can upmix it with optical too, using Dolby Prologic or DTS: NEO on the receiver.


----------

